# A small Movie for Newcomers :)



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2007)

I think you might want to see this if you already havent. Its a good movie.

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

Shouldn't this post be in the 'other' discussions?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2007)

Hahaha what the heck :?


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree. I wish some people around here would watch that.


----------



## Ian (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats a great video...where would we all be without albinobs


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 29, 2007)

Hahaha. Wonderful movie!


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

Too weird.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2007)

This should be a sticky.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

